# What would you most likely do in this situation?



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

You are busy with an important task or watching your favorite show or sports event on TV. You child comes running in the house screaming and with a badly scraped knee. You'd:

1) call the ambulance, police and fire department. On arrival at the hospital you demand every conceivable test and exam be performed by the highest regarded orthopedic doctor in 100 mile radius.

2) cuddle the child and tell them everything will be all right as you dab some disinfectant on the booboo.

3) pointing over your shoulder, you tell them there's a box of bandaids in the bathroom.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

2....


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2020)

2. I did that quite a few times when my children were growing up.


----------



## jujube (May 3, 2020)

The louder they scream, the less they're hurt.  It's when they DON'T scream that it's time to worry.

I'd lean toward #2.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2020)

#2

It struck me as funny, the way it's written out, in the OP.
Perhaps if I had done #3, a few times, they may have turned out better off.  

In #1, calling all 3 was funny.
Maybe, hand them your phone, (Or point over your shoulder at it)
with those 3 numbers on speed-dial for them.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Obviously #3. Tell them to get their own bandaids. Lol 


Sorry Deb. I can’t take this thread seriously but I’m betting neither do you.


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Nope, don't take it seriously. Just a stray thought that occurred to me. I've seen all of them, though.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2020)

@Keesha 
Other additional Options to consider??? 

Tell the child:
"You look vaguely familiar.  What is your name and where do you live?"


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2020)

Or....
"We'll wash it up at bedtime, when you will have others by then, in addition.
Go back out and play, now."


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Like a father, who is a person that is vaguely aware ther are some short people livng in the house with him. Or the parent that says, "Shut up your crying or I'll give you something to cry about."


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

I had our teenage paper boy come to my door with a skinned knee. He lived two houses down from us. Because his mother was bedridden with cancer, he didn't want to worry her.


----------



## twinkles (May 3, 2020)

#2


----------



## C'est Moi (May 3, 2020)

#2 or 3, depending on the severity of the injury.   We had 5 kids so lots of band-aid action in this house.   More than one ER visit as well.


----------



## Mister E (May 3, 2020)

2 or 3 depending on the age of the child , and how bad the wound is .


----------



## sadie123 (May 3, 2020)

First I say, ‘don’t bleed on the carpet’ and then #2


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> You are busy with an important task or watching your favorite show or sports event on TV. You child comes running in the house screaming and with a badly scraped knee. You'd:
> 
> 1) call the ambulance, police and fire department. On arrival at the hospital you demand every conceivable test and exam be performed by the highest regarded orthopedic doctor in 100 mile radius.
> 
> ...


#2, but you forgot to add in, give the child's boo-boo a little kiss.

My kids could bang, bump, ding, bruise, smack, crack, scrape, scratch, and whatever else they did that would make them cry, and as soon as I hugged them and kissed their boo-boo's, the tears would stop and magically they were all better!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2020)

*This reminded me of the time my son who was 12yrs old at the time came walking up our street holding his arm. I was sitting outside and his arm was bent in half between the wrist and the elbow. I yelled for my husband and when he came out he told my son to go inside so he could check his arm.I screamed and said "His arm is broken and we have to take him to the hospital." I grabbed my son and ran to the car.My husband followed us and of course my son's arm was broken. Until today I can't believe my husband couldn't tell it was broken just by looking at our son's arm.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 3, 2020)

We had just moved into a new condo and I told my 7 year old son, repeatedly, not to play under the stairs.  The stair rail hung down and he could get a serious injury.  Yup, he played under the stair, cut his head on the stair railing, and came running into the house bleeding like a stuck pig.

I yelled “Don‘t get blood on the carpet”.  Yup.  He’s never let me forget it.  But, hey, it was a brand new carpet and blood is impossible to get out.  Quickly, moved him to the kitchen, applied clean dish towel, while reminding him that I told him not to play under the stairs.  Tough love.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We had just moved into a new condo and I told my 7 year old son, repeatedly, not to play under the stairs.  The stair rail hung down and he could get a serious injury.  Yup, he played under the stair, cut his head on the stair railing, and came running into the house bleeding like a stuck pig.
> 
> I yelled “Don‘t get blood on the carpet”.  Yup.  He’s never let me forget it.  But, hey, it was a brand new carpet and blood is impossible to get out.  Quickly, moved him to the kitchen, applied clean dish towel, while reminding him that I told him not to play under the stairs.  Tough love.


ROFLMAO! Your story reminds me of the one in our home, where dad JUST finished laying brand new linoleum in the bathroom, and wouldn't you know it, the very same day, mom went in to use the bathroom (she had taken her cigarette in with her), and she dropped her cigarette on the floor.


----------



## Judycat (May 3, 2020)

My youngest son stuck a piece of metal in an outlet. Tiny bit of metal blew off and stuck to his cornea. Another time he fell and cut his wrist wide open on a piece of broken glass. No question. To the ER we went.


----------



## old medic (May 4, 2020)

#3 for sure.... Our daughter was about 3, running tripped and hit the woodstove (summertime) and split her forehead open with about a 1 inch gash.... Im at work, Wife brings her by and I'm using butterfly stitches to pull it together... My director LOST HER MIND.....
Shes yelling at me to take her to the ER.. Head CT... sew it closed..... my reply was why????
She healed up fine... no scar... got her Masters degree before 30... while working full time.. so guess her brain was OK..


----------



## Pam (May 4, 2020)

2 .... although if there was a lot of blood ... I'd probably faint.  This happened several times when my lads were young and I just couldn't help it. I was okay once I came round but my lads soon learnt to knock on my neighbour's door and get help.


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

It would depend on the definition of "badly."  
As a scrape wouldn't generally be dangerous, I'd probably deal with it myself-  unless it seemed there was a risk of serious infection or some other complication.


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2020)

#2


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

Never had kids, but #2 since it says it was a badly scraped knee.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2020)

A poem from my youth....

When I fall and cut my knee, then my mother says to me
"first we'll wash it nice and clean, then we'll. fetch some iodine"
But my granny says
"let me see if I can find something that will do it good.
Do you think a sweetie would?".


----------



## MickaC (May 4, 2020)

Not from my experience, from common sense....#2


----------



## gennie (May 4, 2020)

Depends on age of child and severity of wound.


----------



## oldman (May 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I had our teenage paper boy come to my door with a skinned knee. He lived two houses down from us. Because his mother was bedridden with cancer, he didn't want to worry her.


Gee----I have to know. How's the mother doing?


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2020)

oldman said:


> Gee----I have to know. How's the mother doing?


This was years ago. Unfortunately, his father passed away first - then, his mother. I felt so badly that I missed visiting his father in hospital .. he had sent his son to ask me to visit him, but I wasn't home. He was a lovely neighbour. They were from Tanzania.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2020)

It's like the old question about when to call your mother at work.  The child is supposed to ask himself the following questions before calling Mom and make an intelligent decision whether or not to call:

1. Is something on fire?  How big is the fire? Can the scorch marks be hidden?

2.  Is there blood? How much?  Whose blood is it?  Is it on the new couch?

3.  How long has my brother been missing?  Will Mom notice he's not at the dinner table tonight?

4.  Who can I blame this on?

5.  Is it worth getting grounded for a month or should I just start packing my bag right now?

We used to call my mother at work at least ten times a day with such urgent problems as "I want to wear my red shirt and she wants to wear HER red shirt, so tell her she can't wear her red shirt because I said I was going to wear mine FIRST!" and "Is ________supposed to be eating a candy bar because she ate a candy bar and I know she's not supposed to eat it!" and "______ says it isn't her turn to wash the dishes and IT IS SOOOOO her turn to wash the dishes and she says I have to!" and "I can't find my blue tennis shoes!"

Eventually my mother would yell, "ONE MORE CALL and I'm going to come home and massacre the lot of you and nobody will find me guilty in a court of law! I work for a lawyer......he'll defend me for free!"


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 4, 2020)

2 or 3, depending on the age - but my first move is to get out the peroxide!  In my experience, if you give young children access to bandages, they will use them all, whether over an injury or not!


----------

